# Pre war Excelsior help.



## Notagamerguy (Oct 19, 2020)

Im looking at this excelsior does anyone know the age of it i assume its atleast early 20s because of the tank shape


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2020)

Looks 20's to me. Get it!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice bike, with tank-toolbox.  I have been using a rule of 1923 for Excelsior built Sears Elgin bicycles; however that one has the manufacturer’s own badge.  The rule goes like this, A = 1923; (just like Westfield, but don’t infer more than a coincidence).  1923 is about the same time that Sears was looking for a replacement manufacturer for the bankrupt Davis Sewing Machine Co.  The estimate may be off, and it does not account for my Excelsior-built Elgin without a letter prefix code (1922?).
Also, the bike pictured has the older truss fork design (Excelsior unique?) with the *forged* fork crown; the Excelsior six points star sprocket (not an A&S Henderson); and *long* reach goose/swan neck stem.


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 19, 2020)

The Davis Sewing Machine Company’s contract to build bikes for Sears ended in 1919. It’s the last year we see Chiefs, napoleons, masters, etc. I believe the bottle cap badged Michigan City built Elgin’s probably start in 1920. Not sure how many years before Westfield gets the Sears contract but I would imagine mid twenties. We start to see these Excelsiors, Triumphs and Deluxes become more prevalent mid twenties and thirties.


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 19, 2020)

Definitely 1920’s


----------



## Notagamerguy (Oct 23, 2020)

I got it home last night. Needs a bit of work but it's solid. Thank you for the information everyone


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 27, 2020)

Based on the post by @Goldenindian, I reviewed some serial numbers and past assumptions, and will now be adopting a revised rule.  A = 1920 for my bikes.  I found an “E” serial Elgin with an extra “4” stamp (1924?) and decided to extrapolate from there.
I was way off before — by about 3 years!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 6, 2020)

OMG....that bike is what dreams are made of for me.  I own alot of ballooners but that era is my heart and soul.  Lucky guy...


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice bike!  Congrats!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 11, 2020)

I agree i am schwinn balloon tire nut but lately i have had my heart on older stuff , nice score congratulations !!!!!!!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 11, 2020)

tacochris said:


> OMG....that bike is what dreams are made of for me.  I own alot of ballooners but that era is my heart and soul.  Lucky guy...



28" wheels ruined balloon bikes for me.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 11, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> 28" wheels ruined balloon bikes for me.



I agree 100%....ive been considering moving my 51 phantom to fund another 28er.  My heart is pre33 bikes....theyre like works of art but simple and utilitarian at the same time.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jan 23, 2021)

Questions for you guys i was told not to dip this bike in oxalic acid  or clean up any of the metal just grease the bearings and ride it. Im still on the fence what i should do any advice 

Also what are the odds this bike use to he green? Ive looked around but i havent seen any other than red. The bottom is an olive color and ther seam to be some darker green "pinstripes" for a lack of a better word


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 23, 2021)

We see that it is the same bike as was originally posted.  There are a few pictures of the green & red or red & green Excelsior bicycles on this site; such as thread # *12768* — and the Sears Elgin labeled Excelsior-built bicycles are mostly red.

What to do with a bicycle that is already gone — and exactly how far gone is too far gone?

It is your bike; and there are many 1920’s Excelsiors (or Sears Elgins) still out there. Many a big-wallet member might pass on a bike project like this one — and wait for a more minty example.

You might first try the minimal clean up and lube actions to see if a rusty old bike is the right style for you; maybe, after a while, you might get used to it?


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jan 23, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> We see that it is the same bike as was originally posted.  There are a few pictures of the green & red or red & green Excelsior bicycles on this site; such as thread # 12768 — and the Sears Elgin labeled Excelsior-built bicycles are mostly red.
> 
> What to do with a bicycle that is already gone — and exactly how far gone is too far gone?
> 
> ...



Thank you for the thred number. It good to see what it should look like. I guess i was typing in the wrong key words.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 23, 2021)

I used to have one that was that color combo..


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 2, 2021)

I put on incorrect time correct grips. i swaped out the seat for a recovered rider seat that i still need to stain. I put on matching girl pedals. I repsoked and trued the wheels twice . Put on cheap glue on tubular tires that are a hair too small and I cleaned all the bearings. The bike rides great and it was worth every penny. Now i just needs to find a delta light and make sure the seat is straight next time i ride it.


----------

